# R32 GTR orange Indicators -pair



## Ac_Everson (Aug 12, 2017)

Wanting to purchase a pair of good condition complete orange indicators. I can't find them anywhere so hoping someone might have a pair laying around.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a set new in box 

il think of a price

items In U.K. & can post next day


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Can I join the que


----------



## Big Geo (Jun 1, 2007)

I have 2 sets of used but good condition ones here also. 
Not to jump in on Matty but if anyone after Matty sells his is still looking for some. Just let me know and I’ll dig them out and send photos etc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Honestly it’s cool. Nismo list them on the heritage list ( bit like the badges) but they actually phased them out 

id want £500 for the new set so I’m sure your sets will sell buddy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just in case anyone does need them


----------

